# Betty B fights the weather--- 7/17/12



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wanted to do a day trip trolling around the Nipple. Crew consisted of Philip, Alan, Sam (Skram), Steve and myself. As we headed out, it became clear that the weather was going downhill where we were going. To make a long story short, it grew significantly and we spent almost half the day running away from extreme lightning and downpours. We finally made it east of the system and took a break to eat lunch and BS while being thrashed in a whitewater turmoil.

About 11:30ish, we had finally made it back where we intended to begin the day. After about 15 minutes into the troll, the left flat gets hit and shortly after Steve brings his first Wahoo aboard. A little while after that we pass the only somewhat grouped up piece of sargassum and get a hit on the shotgun. Sam takes the rod and decks a nice 20lb cow Dolphin.

We had started heading back up the 50 fathom line and in the middle of a turn get another solid hit on the shotgun only this fish is much heavier. Alan gets to work and after a long run the fish sounds. We have a clear idea of what it is and soon deck a 45lb Yellowfin, a nice surprise. We work the area more and get a quad of bonito. During the Bobo CF, we have asomething try to eat one and just make a bunch of whitewater behind the boat. We couldn't see what but as soon as a Bobo is in hand, its back on a hook and put back out. Knowing we just need a billfish for our nipple "grand slam", we bump troll for about 20 minutes but never have a taker.

We start working back West and around 2:30 or so a 300-350lb Blue comes up behind the left teaser and then swats at the following lure. It misses and Sam drops back and gets eaten immediately. She goes ballistic right behind the boat and steadily starts dumping the 30W. After an awesome airshow for 7-8 minutes she came unbuttoned; DAMN! To be honest though, after the start we had we were very stoked just to get what we had. Around 4:00 or so we started watching all of the storms blowing up to the North and decided to head in before getting trapped offshore.

For half a day lost and less than 5 hours of fishing, I don't feel bad about it at all. I'll get some pics up later if Sam doesn't before me.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Trip*

Good day congratulations


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome, can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

It was an awesome trip with ups and downs for sure! Seeing the blue eat and go ballistic made my day. I would probably rather fight and lose a blue marlin than catch and land any other fish. Here's some highlight pics


----------



## gotwasabi? (Jan 6, 2010)

Great report Chris! Turned the day around and made the most of it. Wish yall couldve got the bill up to the boat.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome day in my book! Kudos for getting out there and slugging thru it!

Robert


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

We were out there too, way to produce in those conditions!! It was lightning city for a while out there.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Like the pics man good job the second one should be in a frame on the wall


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Way to turn it around Chris and crew. Alway's enjoy reading about y'alls trips. Glad ya made it back to the hill safely. The rain and wind just piss people off but the lightning, Thats a different story. Nice work.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, lightning kinda sucks


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Heres a pic of the weed patch we got the dolphin on. This was the only gathered clump of weeds we saw all day. The rest of the water was scattered grass hell.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What the hell is that stance? Was I gonna jump?


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Chris V said:


> What the hell is that stance? Was I gonna jump?


Power Stance - 
The stance typically employed by guitarists. It consists of spreading the legs about a little past shoulder width and bending the knees slightly. Often employed by any musician that plays any music that involves headbanging.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Great post and great pictures. Nice power stance Chris! See ya soon.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

nice work on such a short day.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Really nice way to waist 5 hours !!! Thanks for the report Chris, the marlin dance must have been amazing...
Still have the notes, might be going soon...


----------

